# Redfish fromt the surf/shore?



## Dowling_GA

i have been fishing from the surf in destin behind holiday beach resort. all we have caught is couple good whiting,ladyfish, tossed a castnet and got 33 mullet,we hooked up on 2 sharks im pretty sure early in the morning(well we no one was becuase we seen it,about 5-6 ft and im not lieing!!) we saw a guy catch a nice red. 
We are looking to try and catch some reds from the surf? What the best bait to use from the surf?how far to cast out?
Sharks also?
Anything else that i havent said we have caught?


----------



## TheLooney1

Dawn and Dusk are when I have had the most luck for big red's in the surf. I like to use Sandfleas but shrimp will do. The good thing about Fleas is that you wont catch as many Cats on them. Get a double drop rig, load up 2 fleas, if small put 4. Then walk out in the surf as far as you can and try and wing it right over the sandbar. I like to use 2 rods at least and put them at varying distances from the shore. Then sit back and wait...when the reds hit, you'll know it. Caught a big bull red this year that pulled my rod into the surf.


----------



## mxracer19

An hour after dusk on a moving tide is when I've had my best luck. I caught one on a piece of squid and one on a whole blue crab with a 2.5" carapace. I've heard the best bait is a whole mullet head or whole crabs. Hook it however you please, but I've had good luck with thinner 5/0-7/0 circle hooks on a 20" 30# flourocarbon leader throwing 3oz. pyramid weights on 20# braid. Reds aren't as prominent in the surf as they are in the sound but the reds you catch gulfside will generally be larger than their inshore counterparts...typically in the 30"+ range. At night they come closer to shore than you'd think and if you cast out as far as you can, you'll most likely miss them. Aim your casts around 20-30 yards out...about as far as you can cast with a light 7' spinning rod is about right. That should put the bait in the 3-5' range which is about where you want it for fishing for reds at night.


----------



## skram

whole crabs or sand fleas will work great. And we've actually caught some monster reds on our shark baits like butterflied skipjacks.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Pin fish...cut up or whole...try under the Destin Bridge right before sunset.


----------



## Charlie2

*Redfish*

Take a live pinfish about the size of your hand and fish it at the second bar.

I use a single dropper clipdown rig to gain distance and manage.

An alternative is a half mullet fished the same way. 

I catch some on a two dropper teaser rig while fishing for Pompano. The short one gets the Pompano and the upper; redfish. C2


----------



## hittman2001

hello,im heading to destin this july & have never caught a red,just ladyfish & Spanish macks.has anyone done well at east jetty,also what is the pattern for reds typically in july.Would a Carolina rig w/cut lady fish work?could I catch reds outside my condo at night off the beach....ahhh so many questions.i appreciate any info.


----------

